# Lie To Me (11/9/09) new episode "Fold Equity" not being picked up by Season Pass



## CraigK

A new episode of Lie To Me called "Fold Equity" scheduled to show on Monday 11/9/09 on Fox is not being picked up by Season Passes that don't include repeats.

Discussion originally started in this thead in the Tivo Help Center:

Show not scheduled to be recorded - no reason why not


----------



## jeff125va

CraigK said:


> A new episode of Lie To Me called "Fold Equity" scheduled to show on Monday 11/9/09 on Fox is not being picked up by Season Passes that don't include repeats.
> 
> Discussion originally started in this thead in the Tivo Help Center:
> 
> Show not scheduled to be recorded - no reason why not


I don't know if this has anything to do with it or not, but I noticed that the previews at the end of the Oct. 19 episode "Honey" were (as far as I can tell) actually for the "Fold Equity" episode. The description for the episode that aired on the 26th definitely did not match what was shown in that preview. Perhaps things were re-scheduled and a mix-up in the guide data occurred as a result?


----------



## jayfest

I can understand how a mixup like that could occur, but in that case there ought to be a line in the View Recording History saying it won't be recorded because of the 28-day rule, but there isn't such a line. 

Also is it possible that the preview for "Fold Equity" flashed "In 2 Weeks" for maybe a microsecond or so? That'd be easy to miss. Or maybe if the World Series had ended after 4 games, they would actually have shown "Fold Equity" this Monday. They're certainly advertising Bones and Fringe for this Thursday and at the last second at the bottom it says "If No Baseball".


----------



## jeff125va

jayfest said:


> I can understand how a mixup like that could occur, but in that case there ought to be a line in the View Recording History saying it won't be recorded because of the 28-day rule, but there isn't such a line.
> 
> Also is it possible that the preview for "Fold Equity" flashed "In 2 Weeks" for maybe a microsecond or so? That'd be easy to miss. Or maybe if the World Series had ended after 4 games, they would actually have shown "Fold Equity" this Monday. They're certainly advertising Bones and Fringe for this Thursday and at the last second at the bottom it says "If No Baseball".


The preview that I'm pretty certain was for "Fold Equity" (there was a quick flash of a poker game) aired on 10/19. So if they did actually flash "In 2 Weeks", that would mean that (1), they purposely showed a preview for the 11/3 episode _instead of_ the 10/26 episode, and (2), they didn't expect the World Series to last even 5 games, unless I also missed "If No Baseball". All of which, while "possible", seems highly unlikely. I'd be extremely surprised if they had anything other than repeats planned for the night of game 5, even contingent on the series being over. Given the likelihood of a 5- or 6-game series vs. a 4- or 7-game series, I'd expect that their contingency would be repeats for the night of game 5, but new stuff would make for the night of game 7 (if no baseball, of course).


----------



## CraigK

The episode that aired on October 26th ("Grievous Bodily Harm") had a poker game near the beginning. Possibly a shot of that was included in the preview you saw after "Honey".


----------



## jeff125va

CraigK said:


> The episode that aired on October 26th ("Grievous Bodily Harm") had a poker game near the beginning. Possibly a shot of that was included in the preview you saw after "Honey".


I haven't seen it yet, so I don't doubt you. I just know that right after I watched that preview, I looked at the description for the 10/26 episode, and it just didn't match at all. It may well be that whoever wrote the description based it on different parts of the episode than the ones shown in the preview. I may have just jumped to a conclusion about "Fold Equity" because of the poker game (a reasonable conclusion nonetheless, especially considering the episode description not matching.)

Either way, I'm still really not sure exactly how this would have led to the episode not being recorded, it was just a theory.


----------



## tai-pan

jeff125va said:


> I haven't seen it yet, so I don't doubt you. I just know that right after I watched that preview, I looked at the description for the 10/26 episode, and it just didn't match at all. It may well be that whoever wrote the description based it on different parts of the episode than the ones shown in the preview. I may have just jumped to a conclusion about "Fold Equity" because of the poker game (a reasonable conclusion nonetheless, especially considering the episode description not matching.)
> 
> Either way, I'm still really not sure exactly how this would have led to the episode not being recorded, it was just a theory.


Funny, TV Rage lists tonight's episode as Lack of Candor.

But you know what? Fringe didn't record last week annd recording history didn't give a reason either. I blame Fox.


----------



## Syzygy

The guide data for the "Fold Equity" episode has no Air Date on my HR21. I'll bet it'd be the same on my HR10 if I checked.

One might blame Fox, or TMS (Tribune Media Service).

If any software (TiVo or D* or whatever) defaults to not recording any episode whose Air Date is missing, I'd call that a defect (aka bug).


----------



## CraigK

tai-pan said:


> Funny, TV Rage lists tonight's episode as Lack of Candor.
> 
> But you know what? Fringe didn't record last week annd recording history didn't give a reason either. I blame Fox.


Looks like from the description that tonight's episode is indeed "Lack Of Candor" even though the TiVo guide data says "Fold Equity".

I guess "Fold Equity" is MIA for the time being.

TiVo shows next week's episode (November 16th) as "Black Friday".


----------



## cogx

First a new Fringe episode last week didn't record and now Lie to Me, which luckily I happen to get home early and noticed it wasn't going to record and forced it to record. Apparently, I can no longer trust a TiVo Season Pass, at least not with the Zap2It (Tribune) guide data our DVRs are pulling down.

One can blame Fox all they want, but when you are a provider of guide data, the entire point of your existence as a company is to know what is going on. 
Once again, a friend's local cable company DVR recorded both Fringe and Lie to Me just fine, so clearly not all guide data providers are incompetent to the level as Zap2It has been for the past few days.


----------



## Syzygy

I played the first part of last night's _Lie To Me _ep just to see its title, but I didn't spy any -- just the long parade of actors, director, producers, etc...


----------



## refried

It certainly was a new episode. I checked my season pass and it looks like next week will record as expected but the week after it was going to skip. I forced the recording because the description didn't say it was a rerun.


----------



## djwilso

I missed this episode here in Phoenix (Cox) too.

Hulu or Fox.com to the rescue, I suppose.


----------



## ronsch

This episode is on tonight and the TiVos are not picking it up due to the 28 day rule!


----------



## bkdtv

FOX originally planned to show this episode back on November 3. For most people, TiVo didn't update its schedule in time to reflect the change, so it thinks that episode was recorded in the past 28 days.

Check to make sure it is recording on FOX at 9-10pm tonight.


----------



## CraigK

ronsch said:


> This episode is on tonight and the TiVos are not picking it up due to the 28 day rule!


Thanks! I read your message just in time. :up:


----------



## jayfest

And I didn't. As W.C. Fields would say, Godfrey Daniel!


----------



## ronsch

jayfest said:


> And I didn't. As W.C. Fields would say, Godfrey Daniel!


You can probably get it off the Fox web site in a day or two...or from that other place everyone uses.


----------



## jayfest

I know I can, but that doesn't fix the problem. One of the reasons I was so glad to get rid of my Comcast DVR was that I couldn't always depend on it to record what it was supposed to. If...if I can't even trust my TiVo (sniff) now, then... then what CAN I trust?!?!?!?!?


----------



## bkdtv

cogx said:


> First a new Fringe episode last week didn't record and now Lie to Me, which luckily I happen to get home early and noticed it wasn't going to record and forced it to record. Apparently, I can no longer trust a TiVo Season Pass, at least not with the Zap2It (Tribune) guide data our DVRs are pulling down.


There was no new episode of Fringe last week. The last new episode was on the 19th. My TivoHD recorded it just fine.


----------



## cogx

bkdtv said:


> There was no new episode of Fringe last week. The last new episode was on the 19th. My TivoHD recorded it just fine.


You replied to my post from back on 11/10. It was the 11/5 episode of Fringe that didn't record. Then, on 11/9, Lie to Me didn't record. That prompted my post.

Now, the 11/30 episode of Lie to Me didn't record for me either.

As I stated before, the local cable company DVRs using iGuide (TV Guide) are not having these problems with Fox programming, from what I'm told, so apparently Zap2It and Fox need to get together and discuss their issues.


----------



## bkdtv

cogx said:


> You replied to my post from back on 11/10. It was the 11/5 episode of Fringe that didn't record. Then, on 11/9, Lie to Me didn't record. That prompted my post.


My mistake.

In both cases, I believe the programs recorded with the correct guide data if you forced a connection after 1pm PST on the day of the broadcast; I know that was the case for Fringe, which was broadcast in the slot originally occupied by World Series Gm7. The TiVo guide data for FOX has been fine since 11/9, but the episode information for the 11/30 episode matches the original information for 11/9 episode, so the 28-day rule came into effect since you manually recorded the 11/9 episode. Other DVRs don't have the 28-day history to eliminate duplicates, so they weren't affected.

iGuide (TVGuide) may not have issues on these two particular shows, but they'd had plenty of issues on others, as anyone who follows DSLR knows.


----------

